# HELP! Am in need of TWO Premiere Images.. TCD748000 & TCD746320



## junk101 (May 26, 2014)

Hi.. I am in need of two images..please. I am replacing the hard drives and power supplies in both units. 

1. TCD748000 TiVo Premiere XL Series4 HD DVR
2. TCD746320 TiVo Premiere Series4 HD DVR

Also, is there a preferred size/brand HD to purchase?

Any help would be much obliged 
Melinda


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

PM sent.

Drives AND power supplies in BOTH units?  What happened?

Most people use Western Digital "AV" drives, which are the WDxxEURS or WDxxEURX series. That's what TiVo uses unless they run out. 2TB is probably the best bang for the buck these days and you can use jmfs to expand into the additional space after using DvrBARS to restore the images.

See the Upgrade forum for both tools and a lot more info.


----------



## 6tgunner (Sep 30, 2014)

Is there a clean TCD746320 image available to build a replacement drive located here still? TIA


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

6tgunner said:


> Is there a clean TCD746320 image available to build a replacement drive located here still? TIA


PM sent.


----------



## kermitman2300 (Oct 23, 2014)

I am also looking for a TCD746320 image. Greatly appreciated in advance.


----------



## bttfpromo (Nov 24, 2014)

I also need an image for a TCD746320 please.


----------



## sangahm (Nov 28, 2010)

bttfpromo said:


> I also need an image for a TCD746320 please.


I would also like to get an image if I could get one.


----------



## blankscrew (Nov 30, 2014)

I also need an image for a TCD748000.


----------



## um3k (May 3, 2005)

I am in need of an image for an XL4 TCD758250. TIA


----------



## um3k (May 3, 2005)

I don't have the posts to reply via PM, but thanks for the help!


----------



## godospoons (Sep 8, 2007)

I could also use an image for a TCD748000. Thanks.


----------



## jojo417 (Jan 23, 2015)

I also need an image for a TCD746320 please.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

jojo417 said:


> I also need an image for a TCD746320 please.


PM sent.


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

For future reference, PLEASE find the "image begging" thread in the Upgrade forum and post your requests there.

I've said this before but I'll make it even clearer.

A. I will not continue to monitor every thread on every forum.

B. Not one person has contributed to the DvrBARS fund in the last 8-10 months, so it will be shut down next April anyway. No more Premiere images.


----------



## rwbatten (May 25, 2015)

HELP... been searching for a couple of months now for a backup image for a TIVO Series 4 TCD746320
seen one post with someone saying there is no image for a Series 4 however that was quite a few years ago. looked on emule too with no luck.
any help from anyone would be greatfully appreciated. the hard drive started clicking and clacking so its gone. got replacement drive just no image to load.
Thanks in Advance folks


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

rwbatten said:


> HELP... been searching for a couple of months now for a backup image for a TIVO Series 4 TCD746320
> seen one post with someone saying there is no image for a Series 4 however that was quite a few years ago. looked on emule too with no luck.
> any help from anyone would be greatfully appreciated. the hard drive started clicking and clacking so its gone. got replacement drive just no image to load.
> Thanks in Advance folks


Check your private messages for a link to the image. See the DvrBARS thread in the Upgrade forum for the software. Premiere images were considered impossible until a few years ago, so there's still some lingering confusion on that point.

Happy Memorial Day.


----------



## Jason Yetman (Jul 28, 2018)

*Help I need a image for a TCD746320 *


----------



## ggieseke (May 30, 2008)

Sent.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

ggieseke said:


> Sent.


Is Tivo box a brick without paying for a subscription?

No good deed goes unpunished.


----------

